# Clickless V6



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2008)

Scott Bedard posted how he got rid of the clicking of his V6:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10667

I don't have time for it right now, but I'd love to try a clickless V6 at the Dutch Masters if anyone makes it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm tempted to try this... but I really don't see that much of an advantage. I'm also not meticulous enough to be able to do it correctly


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the clicking


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 16, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I like the clicking


me too

""
sometimes when my V6 don't click it is impossible to make a turn, it kinda loose in that moment..Like if I did a 3R move and no click after turn I can't do a U turn for instance. someone else having the same "problem"?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine works the same, that's the main reason I like the click, if you hear/feel the click it is OK for the next turn, if not quickly redo the last turn and it clicks!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2008)

Um, guys, how about you try reading before making misleading statements?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2008)

Compared to 7x7x7 the 6x6x6 is a dream for me because you do not have to position the layers after a turn just because of the click. That's my worst problem with the 7x, I guess 30% of my times are adjusting layers, on 6x it does not happen.

So I don't care much of removing the click, that's why I did not read before posting


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, if I modified my V6 like that, I'd try to not get rid of the clicking completely. So that there'd still be weak clicking and I'd still have that benefit you're talking about. But I expect I'd *also* have the benefit of fewer pops and almost-pops, and of course the benefit of the inner core not getting misaligned anymore.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I would be way to scared to do that to my 6x6x6.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure doing this will really fix the pop issues. From my understanding those pops happen when the 2 internal "+ centers" (specifically the outer) get misaligned and the outer layer catches it. I don't see how this modification would fix that problem, as you really aren't touching that piece (piece #8). It may fix the problem but I'm highly skeptical of that.


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I would be way to scared to do that to my 6x6x6.



Same here. I would wait for feedback from other people first before attempting this. The clicking of the cube doesn't bother me at all. What I want fixed is the popping of pieces.



Hadley4000 said:


> From my understanding those pops happen when the 2 internal "+ centers" (specifically the outer) get misaligned and the outer layer catches it. I don't see how this modification would fix that problem, as you really aren't touching that piece (piece #8). It may fix the problem but I'm highly skeptical of that.



From my experience, I think the the pieces that cause the most pops are the outer center pieces. It doesn't take much to pop these pieces and the piece that actually pops them are the corner pieces of the cube. I have had thoughts recently of somehow sanding or rounding off the outer center piece so it doesn't catch the corners of the cube as much but I don't know if it would work and what consequences it might have.


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey people, i tried one of my ideas to try to make the 6 by 6 outer center pieces pop less. My idea might be working. I'll keep trying it out to see if it really works though.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 4, 2008)

I know this topic is kinda old but I'm wondering who has done this modification and if its better or not. And blindfold cube how is that idea working?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2008)

I've done this, it makes it worse, it is functional, but 3 layers are extremely stiff.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 13, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> I know this topic is kinda old but I'm wondering who has done this modification and if its better or not. And blindfold cube how is that idea working?



I kind of forgot about this post. From what I found unfortunately is that I don't think you will be able to modify the cube to be completely pop free. From what I tried to do, it didn't really make much of a difference. I know what exactly is causing the popping but I don't know how to safely fix the problem. The pieces that pop are the non corner center pieces that surround the middle 4 cubies. The popping of that piece is caused by the corner pieces of the cube. What happens is when you try to cut a corner on the cube, one of the non corner center pieces can protrude or stick up enough to come into contact with the actual arm of the corner piece. If you keep trying to cut that corner the non corner center piece will pop. From what I tried to do was try to sand off a little bit of the non corner center pieces to try to help limit the chance of the contact but that didn't really seem to work. The only other thing I can think of that might help reduce the popping is sand the arms of the corner pieces so they aren't as sharp but I still don't know if this would work.

Personally I think that the V cube 6 (a) is junk because it pops so much. It is useless for speedcubing. What is even worse is that it cost so much to buy this thing. The only people who would ever buy a product like this are speedcubers because we like cubing as fast as we can (hence speedcubing). If the cube pops every time you try to do finger tricks and speedcube then its junk. What is surprising about the V cube 6 is that it isn't as stable as the V cube 7 is with its round shape. I think V cubes should have just released V cube 6 (b)(which is just a 6 by 6 cube that has a round shape like the V cube 7) because I can almost guarantee that (b) would have been a better cube and not wouldn't pop as much as (a).

There's my 2 cents


----------



## TimMc (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll modify my V-CUBE 6 when I get the time :-D

It usually takes me hours to sand down cubies and whatnot x.x

Not to keen on gluing pieces to the core though....

Tim.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2008)

blindfold cube said:


> Personally I think that the V cube 6 (a) is junk because it pops so much. It is useless for speedcubing.



Really?
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_cube_666av.html

I'd say that if it can be solved in an average of 3:35, it's rather hard to say it's useless for speedcubing. I think we just need to work harder on learning to solve it without popping.

I'm getting better at it, although I still get pops occasionally.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> blindfold cube said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think that the V cube 6 (a) is junk because it pops so much. It is useless for speedcubing.
> ...



Ok maybe it isn't completely useless for speedcubing if you can get a time like that. Still, the cube does pop a lot and it can be aggravating, but hey that's only my opinion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2008)

blindfold cube said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > blindfold cube said:
> ...



Well, most normal humans can't get a time anywhere near that (I certainly can't!), but qqwref can. He's particularly amazing though.


----------



## RDT96 (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried to modify my V6 with the PImod but the wedge pieces somehow got to big and they don't fit in between the core branches.
Has this happened to anyone else?
If so, how did you fix it?


----------

